# Boonen's 16 yr old girlfriend



## Creakyknees

Boonen had further difficulties with the newspaper this week after it published a story on his new girlfriend, 16 year-old Sophie van Vliet, the daughter of former pro Leo van Vliet, now organiser of the Amstel Gold Race and Amstel Curaçao Race. The sprinter at first denied the story, then admitted it, but said that the reporter had lied to him about where the interview would appear. 

from cyclingnews.com


----------



## Pablo

Is this the sign of a mid-career crisis? He has a less than great year and it's off to the local high school to make himself feel better?


----------



## tkavan01

this thread is worthless without pics... i'm mid twenties and can't imagine dating a HS girl again, it makes my brain hurt...


----------



## iliveonnitro

Or maybe he's hot **** and can get anyone in the country he wants?


----------



## Pablo

tkavan01 said:


> this thread is worthless without pics... i'm mid twenties and can't imagine dating a HS girl again, it makes my brain hurt...


I completely agree. I'm 27 and I cannot fathom dating a 16 year old, even this one: 

http://www.wimblog.be/sophie-van-vliet/


----------



## Pablo

iliveonnitro said:


> Or maybe he's hot **** and can get anyone in the country he wants?


So he dates a 16 year old? 

That's like being rich and buying a Honda Civic becasue you can buy whatever car you want.


----------



## Bocephus Jones II

Pablo said:


> I completely agree. I'm 27 and I cannot fathom dating a 16 year old, even this one:
> 
> http://www.wimblog.be/sophie-van-vliet/


I'd hit it.


----------



## Pablo

Bocephus Jones II said:


> I'd hit it.


. . . and S2H would prosecute.


----------



## Bocephus Jones II

Pablo said:


> . . . and S2H would prosecute.


Whatz the age of consent in Belgium?


----------



## danielc

Isn't it the same thing as Lance dating a Full House twin?


----------



## Pablo

danielc said:


> Isn't it the same thing as Lance dating a Full House twin?


I was unimpressed with Lance dating the Full House twin. For a guy who won seven Tours, he should have dated both twins, Steph, DJ, Kimmie Gibbler, Joey, and, of course, Rebecca Katzopolis--one for each win.


----------



## ewarnerusa

Maybe its legal in Belguim? I think it was legal everywhere until about 30 years ago. Didn't Elvis marry Percilla when she was 16? 
But, ummm, she is pleasant on they eyes (if that site is to be trusted).


----------



## Doctor Who

Maybe they're more "open-minded" in Belgium? Gotta admit, she looks like she's fresh.


----------



## Jokull

Age of consent in Belgium is 16.


----------



## tcruse11

I'd hit it too


----------



## blackhat

nice. this thread already has 2x as many views as the 08 TDG thread.


----------



## tbrown524

Bocephus Jones II said:


> I'd hit it.


I concur!!!! :thumbsup:


----------



## steephill

blackhat said:


> nice. this thread already has 2x as many views as the 08 TDG thread.


Make that 4x. More evidence that pro cycling isn't about the racing anymore. Although, not much was announced yesterday regarding the TdG.


----------



## enemyte

I'm kinda ashamed to say that happens quite a lot here in the UK, I don't know much about the rest of Europe though. But if she is 16, she definitely is ready to decide who to date and who not to (law wise). And who to decide otherwise, good luck to them. Man, if I was single, I would date her (but I am only 22). 
Just to start up a rumour, she was pictured with Boonen at Milan-San Remo this year in March. It suddenly all makes sense. He moves to Monaco, he splits up from Lorre, I have a feeling that they have been seeing each other much more than they are going to let on to anyone else.
Anybody fancy a free holiday to Curacao?............. Any takers?....................... Tom?


----------



## kerkovej

Was he dressed like this when he decided to conquer the young 16 year old?


----------



## jorgy

Just because it's legal doesn't mean it's not creepy.



ewarnerusa said:


> Maybe its legal in Belguim? I think it was legal everywhere until about 30 years ago. Didn't Elvis marry Percilla when she was 16?
> But, ummm, she is pleasant on they eyes (if that site is to be trusted).


----------



## Slartibartfast

She's pretty hot, but not [email protected] gorgeous or anything. He's bound to be able to do better -- or maybe not... Maybe this is what a great Classics rider rates. 

She was born when they still rode steel... at least that's something.


----------



## Slartibartfast

*More pics....*

http://foto.nieuwsblad.be/0741814291


----------



## amatelli

I don't get it. Why buy the cow when you can get the milk for free?


----------



## uzziefly

Bocephus Jones II said:


> I'd hit it.



Step back dude. After me.


----------



## uzziefly

Bocephus Jones II said:


> Whatz the age of consent in Belgium?


I thought Eurpoe had the age set as 'whenever the girl consents' ?


----------



## Pablo

steephill said:


> Make that 4x. More evidence that pro cycling isn't about the racing anymore. Although, not much was announced yesterday regarding the TdG.


Route anouncements are boring. Sorry.


----------



## uzziefly

enemyte said:


> I'm kinda ashamed to say that happens quite a lot here in the UK, I don't know much about the rest of Europe though. But if she is 16, she definitely is ready to decide who to date and who not to (law wise). And who to decide otherwise, good luck to them. Man, if I was single, I would date her (but I am only 22).
> Just to start up a rumour, she was pictured with Boonen at Milan-San Remo this year in March. It suddenly all makes sense. He moves to Monaco, he splits up from Lorre, I have a feeling that they have been seeing each other much more than they are going to let on to anyone else.
> Anybody fancy a free holiday to Curacao?............. Any takers?....................... Tom?


I'm 22 too. Heck, after seeing a picture, I can understand why he's hitting it. But 16??? He's what?

Can't he go find someone like Daniela Hantuchova or something? mmmmm.......


----------



## uzziefly

amatelli said:


> I don't get it. Why buy the cow when you can get the milk for free?


This has to be c()de. But I like cow's milk. nttawwt. right?


----------



## den bakker

fougasg said:


> She's pretty hot, but not [email protected] gorgeous or anything. He's bound to be able to do better -- or maybe not... Maybe this is what a great Classics rider rates.
> 
> She was born when they still rode steel... at least that's something.


Nice to know that looks is all that counts for some people....


----------



## Pablo

den bakker said:


> Nice to know that looks is all that counts for some people....


This suprises you?


----------



## den bakker

Pablo said:


> This suprises you?


Not really, just kinda sad.


----------



## enemyte

uzziefly said:


> This has to be c()de. But I like cow's milk. nttawwt. right?


Nttawwt??? WTF?!!??
And just for the record, I like cow's milk too. Semi-Skimmed, MMmmm.
Hantuchova, how about Mary Pierce, now she used to be hot.


----------



## enemyte

den bakker said:


> Not really, just kinda sad.


Dude, whats sad is the RBR.com shopping guide!
It's Christmas man, everyone gets drunk at the office party and makes out with other drunk people.............................or is that just me?.
Just a bit of humour for the ProCycling thread, there is never any racing on this time of year, and this forum allways sees the least action at Christmas.


----------



## swerv512

i'd hit that without question. no matter what country i'm in...


----------



## Slartibartfast

den bakker said:


> Nice to know that looks is all that counts for some people....


Do you mean me, or Tommeke? All I have to go by is her looks. If she's actually intellectually stimulating to Tommeke, it's a good thing when he races he's got a DS yelling tactics in his ear. 

On the other hand, sweetness counts for a lot! She's probably very sweet, and really smart for a 16-year-old.


----------



## Fredke

ewarnerusa said:


> Didn't Elvis marry Percilla when she was 16?


And it was legal when Jerry Lee Lewis married his 13 year old cousin Myra. So your point is?


----------



## enemyte

sonex305 said:


> Apparently you can get fake [email protected]@bs at 16 in Belgium as well.


Dude, you can't get fake boobs until your 18 unless you have suffered from a medical condition.


----------



## Doctor Who

I've seen more than my fair share of boobs, and I'm pretty sure those are real.


----------



## jhamlin38

this brings back memories of Bret Favre's past tight end, Mark Chmura.


----------



## terzo rene

If she's old enough to bleed, she's old enough to breed, or at least pretend to. You guys can think it's creepy all you want. Just keeps the competition down for the rest of us.


----------



## Davoosie

Yup those are real, my ex had a pair just like that and she never had a boob job.


----------



## Lumbergh

Alls I can add is, 16 yo girls didn't look like that when I was 16...


----------

